# How userfriendly can 3G modem usage get?

## Letharion

I've got a 3G modem, and I've tried getting online "manually" with ppp but failed.

What's the user-friendliest way of getting connected?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Letharion,

I like wvdial, it seems to just work. 

You have to use PPP

----------

## d2_racing

Which model do you own, because I know that one of my friend will try to make is Iphone3G working on is Gentoo box and he asked me for help.

Basically, I have no idea if it's possible to use a Iphone and make it working as a modem 3G.

----------

## Anarcho

I got an internal 3G Qualcomm Gobi2000 modem which (after a little kernel patch and the Gobi2000 firmware loader on startup) works flawlessly with network manager.

----------

## Letharion

I'll look at wvdial  :Smile: 

I have a "Huawei E220", it's meant to be a 3g modem, and work well under windows, so I should be fine on the hardware side  :Smile: 

There's something basic I don't understand about network manager. I pulled in knetworkmanager (and thus networkmanager) but I can't get the kde-specific ui to work at all, as it only says "Network management disabled", and I don't know how to otherwise communicate with NM.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Letharion.

When the kernel is in good shape, you will have /dev/ttyUSB0 and /dev/ttyUSB1.

/dev/ttyUSB0 is the modem, /dev/ttyUSB1 is for information about the link. I've never used that.

Until you get the /dev entries, nothing works ... you need the kernel module called option

----------

## Letharion

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Letharion.
> 
> When the kernel is in good shape, you will have /dev/ttyUSB0 and /dev/ttyUSB1.
> 
> /dev/ttyUSB0 is the modem, /dev/ttyUSB1 is for information about the link. I've never used that.
> ...

 

Yeah, I've gotten that far, but my previous attempts to actually get online have resulted in me blocking my pin with incorrect connect scripts  :Sad: 

That's why I was hoping for a more user-friendly GUI-experience  :Wink: 

----------

## nivw

pls look here to resolve PIN issue in script:

http://www.shapeshifter.se/2008/04/30/list-of-at-commands/

also look at http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Huawei_E160 Method 3: /etc/conf.d/net  script to automate it:

so if your PIN ode is 1234 , use these two lines:

'OK' 'AT+CPIN?'

 	'READY-AT+CPIN=1234-OK' ''

----------

## Anarcho

I've just put the SIM card in an old mobile phone and disabled the PIN completely as Network Manager doesn't seem to handle the PIN entry well enough.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Anarcho,

If you want to use a PIN, with wvdial, you have two dial blocks, the first sends the PIN, the second connects.

As my modem is on a pay as you go, if I lose it, I lose the modem and my balance but thats all, so I don't bother with a pin.

----------

## Letharion

I tried disabling the pin, and it works  :Smile:  Posting over 3G!

Maybe I'll try to get the pin back, worst case scenario someone steals it and uses it abroad. That would be really expensive.

Thanks a lot everyone  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Anarcho,
> 
> If you want to use a PIN, with wvdial, you have two dial blocks, the first sends the PIN, the second connects.
> 
> As my modem is on a pay as you go, if I lose it, I lose the modem and my balance but thats all, so I don't bother with a pin.

 

My card is also pay per use with (currently with very low budget on it  :Wink:  and can be paid via credit card. So noone stealing the card has a real advantage of the disabled pin as he then has to pay for the use anyway.

In addition to that, the card is in the internal modem behind the battery, so someone has to steal the whole notebook which will be much more expensive for me....

----------

